
Google Nexus 7 tablet hands-on: Is it special enough? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/131792-google-nexus-7-tablet-hands-on-is-it-special-enough
======
KirinDave
Article with minimal new detail and obvious linkbait title. The only
conceivable way this is getting upvotes is that there are people who like the
linkbait title but didn't read the article.

------
jinushaun
The real question is will it sell? Google doesn't have a strong track record
of selling devices directly to consumers. If this thing is not available in
places like Best Buy, Amazon, Verizon Wireless stores, etc, it won't go
anywhere. Apple has the luxury of the Apple Store. Google does not.

